# Padilla Roller in Orange, CA June 19th



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Heya guys,

I talked to Ammar at Maxamar Cigars last night and he informed me that we were having a Padilla Roller show up next week. Should be fun. He did say that the date may change by a day. He's still waiting to hear back from Padilla.

Usually, Ammar gifts one cigar for every 3 or 4 purchased. So if you buy a box you get X ammount. If any one can't make it to the event (or is in another state) and wants to buy let me know. I'm sure I can work something out with him.

Freshly rolled Padilla sounds pretty damn tasty.


----------

